# Rainbow Dyed One Piece Slimline



## mick (Aug 24, 2010)

*OK changed out the picture ....these are better!*
Here's one I tried today. 
Curly Maple with food coloring, CA finish.
I need a little practice on proportioning the colors but I was satisfied for a first try. The top part is Blue but I don't think the picture reflects that, at least on my monitor.
All comments welcome.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 24, 2010)

I like it, Looks Great.


----------



## animefan (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice job dying.


----------



## Toni (Aug 24, 2010)

That is an awesome pen!!


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2010)

Quite colorful and pleasing to look at. Great job! :biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, that came out really great! Nice job!


----------



## aweiss44 (Aug 24, 2010)

wonderful! what method did you use for dying?


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with everyone else.  Great looking pen.  The finish is fantastic!


----------



## marter1229 (Aug 24, 2010)

What everyone said!


----------



## lorbay (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks great to me, I love it.

Lin.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it looks great and has proportions, very pleasing.


----------



## David Keller (Aug 24, 2010)

You'll be able to carry that pen with PRIDE!:biggrin:


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's really cool.  The guitar player in me would love to see a maple pen done in a nice tobacco sunburst or cherry sunburst.  I may have to try this.  Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## mick (Aug 24, 2010)

aweiss44 said:


> wonderful! what method did you use for dying?


 
Thanks for all the kind comments! Anthony I used Gel food coloring applied and blended while the the blank was spinning on the lathe.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 24, 2010)

I like it also.I thinks it looks cool.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 24, 2010)

Top colour shows as blue here.  First picture shows the bottom colour going from red to a dark purple but the second picture shows light red to a darker red which is likely closer to the real thing.  The blue does show up in the pictures and the pen looks great.


----------



## Gagler (Aug 24, 2010)

looks good on my Texas monitor!


----------



## fernhills (Aug 25, 2010)

I am going try that,  looks great.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 26, 2010)

Curse you Mick - there's another idea of yours I'll have to steal^H^H^H^H^H, er, be inspired by!!  :frown:  :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy crap that is amazing. That looks awesome!


----------



## holmqer (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic job, you did a good job of color blending


----------



## mick (Aug 26, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> Curse you Mick - there's another idea of yours I'll have to steal^H^H^H^H^H, er, be inspired by!!  :frown:  :tongue: :biggrin:


 
That's ok Steve, stealing is the sincerest form of flattery. But just remember, I'll be back to Wood Craft one day.....


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 27, 2010)

mick said:


> That's ok Steve, stealing is the sincerest form of flattery. But just remember, I'll be back to Wood Craft one day.....



Yea, yea, yea... talk is cheap. (next meeting Sept 4th!)


----------



## mick (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> mick said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok Steve, stealing is the sincerest form of flattery. But just remember, I'll be back to Wood Craft one day.....
> ...


 
Connie gave me the ok to go. But I've got a show the next day....be a lot of driving.....


----------



## wizard (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful pen!!


----------



## Snorton20 (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that is a slick looking pen. Great job!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 27, 2010)

mick said:


> aweiss44 said:
> 
> 
> > wonderful! what method did you use for dying?
> ...



Your pen is really, really nice.  I like the way that the colors meld together from one to another.  I have used food coloring for dying and really like how it works.  Where did you get Gel food coloring, I have never seen it before.


----------



## mick (Aug 27, 2010)

Cindy, it came from Hobby Lobby. It's called AmeriColor and I found it in the cake making section. Below is a copy of a post by Alton. Hope this helps! 

AmeriColor! Soft Gel Paste coloring in a bottle 
Makes coloring a breeze. Easy to use and no mess! by a company based on the old-fashioned principles of premium quality and superior service. 
Sugarcraft is proud to introduce you to the strongest and most vibrant colors on the market. 
AmeriColor™ is dedicated to quality products and customer satisfaction. 
All colors are US Certified by the FDA. 
All of the ingredients used are of the highest quality and give AmeriColor™ customers long-lasting vibrant colors every time. 
Available in Avocado, Super Black, Chocolate Brown, Warm Brown, Sky Blue, Royal Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy, (flesh tone), Gold (golden), Fuchsia, Leaf Green, Forest Green, Mint Green, Ivory, Maroon, Mauve, Orange, Peach, Deep Pink, Soft Pink, Regal Purple, Red Red, Super Red, Christmas Red, Tulip Red, Holiday Red, Dusty Rose, Terra-cotta, Turquoise, Teal, Violet, Egg Yellow, Lemon Yellow 
Ingredients: water, sugar, may contain one of the following US certified color red 40, red 2, yellow 5 blue 1 & 2, or titanium dioxide, modified corn starch, vegetable gum, citric acid and less than 1/10 of 1% sodiumbenzoate, and potassium sorbate as preservatives. 
Kosher Certificate - Color Chart
AmeriColor 3/4 oz $1.39 ea. squeeze bottle with flip top cap


----------

